# Did you have colonoscopy under general anaesthetic?



## Italie

Hi

Just wondering how many of you have their colonoscopies under general anesthetic and how many under sedation.  Also, which country are you in? - General seems to be commom in US but not UK from what I've seen.

Thanks very much.

Italie
x


----------



## Linney

Hi Italie, I live in the south of England and had mine under mild sedation, which was slightly uncomfortable but not painfull.  I was quite pleased as I was able to watch it on screen as it was being done which I found fasinating but I know not everyone would want to.  At least sedation is quicker to recover from and if the consultant needs you to move position slightly it is easier than if you are out cold.


----------



## Crohn's 35

I am in Canada and I get 3 injections of a pain killer, relaxant and a forget drug lol.  Quick and you come out of it not groggy or nauseated.  Now I dont fear colonoscopies, because I feel nothing and wake up and coherent to listen to the dx.  The prep is the worst. I hate anaesthesia, makes me puke.  

When is your colonoscopy?


----------



## peleburrows

I'm from south of england too, both of mine have been under sedation.

I find the worst thing by far is the taste of the prep....sure the colonoscopies are uncomfortable at times but 30 mins isn't very long really

On a separate note my last one was when we were having all the snow storms earlier in the year, driving to the hospital through a blizzard after a day of laxatives was......'exciting'


----------



## Linney

yeh I agree the prep is worse that the proceedure.  Keep a book in the loo, some baby nappy rash cream and a good air freshener !


----------



## Italie

Hi

Thanks for all your replies.  My colonoscopy is on the 26th April and I'm getting general anaesthetic after a horiffic experience under 'sedation'.

Anyway, I didn't think they did it under general because it was too risky and now I'm terrified.  My consultant says he is happy to do it under general as it doesnt make any difference to him BUT he's not had to do one before!! - he says the only increased risk is due to the anaesthetic, not the procedure.  He did my last colonoscopy about 5 years ago so he has been there for a while but hasn't had anyone that couldnt tolerate it under sedation.

I thought that the US did it regularly under general and thought I'd feel a bit happier with it if I knew someone who had it done a few times and had no problems.  

I just dont know what to do - I know it needs done but I feel like just not turning up at all.

xx


----------



## Linney

You must get this done it would not have been advised if it wasn't necessary.  I think from what I have read it is fairly common in the US as you say but not here.  But the thing to remember is that the consultant does the actual proceedure, no different to him if you are sedated or out of it.  If this is his first time with someone under anaesthic it will not matter the person that matters is the anaesetist (can't spell that one) who is putting pepople out and bringing them round everyday. Keep looking on here I bet there will be loads of people who have no probs.  Probably the worst bit will be the woozy after effects.  Remember also that one bad experience does not mean that the next one will be as bad, fear can make any experience worse I do understand that.  Keep positive and let us all know how things go. Hugs


----------



## Astra

Hi Italie

I agree with Linney on this one, being under general isn't good really for anyone's health unless absolutely necessary.
I know you're scared, and maybe a bad experience has put you off, it prob won't happen again, just have faith and sedation, and I got to watch mine on the big screen too, it was ace!
Good luck
Joan xxx


----------



## Tami

I've only had one colonoscopy, and didn't even think to ask what they used!  But, it was a horrific experience.  I felt like I was in a dreamlike state, paralyzed, but in excruciating pain.  I kept trying to call out, but couldn't.  I'm guessing this was sedation?  Gotta do something different next time.

I'm in the US...was done in Birmingham, AL.  

Tami


----------



## Misty-Eyed

Yeah I agree with Astra. I had bad experiences when I was younger when they took longer than expected and I remember the sedation wearing off and screaming in pain. So needless to say I was terrified of them and luckily didn't have to have one for a good few years. 

When I eventually did, I was so nervous. The sedation was so amazing though. I felt like I was on cloud 9 and wanted to stay in there all day. How crazy is that!? 

I really do think that the prep is by far the worst part. I had bad experiences with that too though, like when I was 9 and the nurse decided to give me an enema without telling me what she was going to do and it was just awful. Now I'm older and I get to do the prep at home by myself and no enemas it's so much better. It's actually nice the next day when there's nothing to come out of me. 

Good luck. You'll be fine


----------



## Dustin

I have had a few colonoscopies, and every time I have had a mix of drugs to make me woozy, but not knocked out.  My doctor always said it was easier for him to do the colonoscopy when the patient is awake, as they can roll over, or assist the nurse in any positional changes when awake, instead of being a dead weight.

  My problem is that I feel absolutely everything they are doing though, and they are already giving me the heaviest meds they can without knocking me out.  I would flinch every time they took a biopsy.  I was facing away from the screen, and my doctor thought I was seeing a reflection of the screen, and flinching when I could see the biopsy taken... he was surprised when I told him I couldn't see the screen.  The next colonoscopy I get done, he has said he is going to send me to a different hospital to get knocked right out, as it is too painful for me to have it done otherwise, and the hospital I go to doesn't put people out for that procedure as they don't order that kind of drug for those procedures.

  One time the nurse kept telling me to "keep breathing" because my oxygen level was so low... she would walk in and out of the room numerous times, and every time she came back in she would say it again...  I realized after I freaked out on the nurse telling her I was breathing, that she was looking at my pulse rate, not my O2 level.  Even after telling her that she was looking at the wrong thing - that it was my pulse at 48 (normal for me back then) and my O2 was 98, not the other way around - she still told my parents I was the worst patient she has ever had.  I was 16 then, so my parents were still going with me to all my tests.


----------



## Nyx

Every time I've had a colonoscopy I've been knocked right out.  I've never had a problem afterwards.


----------



## CrohnsHobo

Every time I have been knocked out and I am in the US.


----------



## gibby

Hey Italie, 

 I used to get them done under GA all the time when i was a kid and growing up in my teens, even had a couple under sedation since in my twenties but  the last time was the first time i had a problem..


thing is i am due to get a colonoscopy in a few weeks but yeah, my last one was awful, i was sedated with midazolam (which is the forget drug) and pain relief with pethidine, which was great for the first few minuted then i took a huge allergic reaction to it! my skin raised up in weals and i couldnt breathe, heard monitors alarm and the doctors having a wee panic to themselves, they gave me hyrdocortisone to alleviate the reaction but decided as they were half way round they would just continue with midazolam and complete the procedure...

the thing about midazolam is it doesnt cut the pain, it makes you unable to really speak coherently or be fully aware of what is going on....i remember beiing in horrendous pain and discomfort and remember the medics saying they will be quick, and comforting me, but it was really important they finsihed...pretty grim...

thing is, that was a few years ago and i have had problems over the past few months, they are considereing that my UC has maybe extended to another part of the bowel or even looking at the ol Crohns diagnosis again...i have skipped between them for years...anyway they are goiong to get me in for another colonoscopy but i am so scared....i WANT them to do it under general anesthetic....

but didnt know they did that, so where do you get seen hun? did he suggest it or did you have to fight to get it done under GA? I really dont want that expereince again....they were a great medical team and i really trusted the gastro, had no probs with them or their decision to keep going but yeah, not a huge fan of being aware of it all again....


----------



## My Butt Hurts

I can't figure out what people mean by "knocked out".  Does that mean completely out, or just seeming to be out?
I have had 5 colonoscopies, and each time it has been under what they call "consious sedation", which means I am not fully asleep like a general anesthetic.  It feels like I am knocked out though, as I seem to be fully asleep.
The nurse said that I may or may not fall asleep.  I did wake up in the middle, only one time, but I was asleep again before I could say anything.
I wish I knew the name of whatever was in my IV, but I honestly don't know.
I didn't think that it was common to be fully put out in the US for colonoscopies.


----------



## Cookie

Hi Italie,

Most colonoscopies in the US are done with sedation under the supervision of a professional anethesiologist, rather than with general anesthesia. There is a risk involved anytime somebody is given general anesthesia and it is usually not necessary for this procedure, which is possibly why your doc said it is too risky, meaning why take the risk if you don't need to?  But as long as a professional anethesiologist is administering it, I don't think you have to worry. If your consultant is not a professional anesthesiologist, he will not be the one administering it...at least he shouldn't be!

What is usually done here in the US is a combination of pain killers and sedatives (demerol and propofol, the "Michael Jackson" drug, for instance) .  Most people are awake for the entire procedure, but have no recollection of anything that happened.  From what I have gathered from comments made on this forum (and it is just my inference, so I could be wrong), but there appears to be a difference in the level of sedation that is given here in the states vs. what is common in the UK.


----------



## peleburrows

Italie, 

I deleted this from my original post in the event it might make you even more uneasy, but as you've elaborated a touch more on the situation i'll add another 10pence worth 

My first colonoscopy was inconclusive because i was in so much pain when they got to a 'kink' in my colon. I kept saying F**K! so they upped the sedation but then pulled out. I put off the next colonoscopy for 5 years aswell and things went ALOT smoother. I was slightly concerned because the guy who did it the second time was the registrar(?) the original doctors understudy anyway. 

The doctor said that he could do one patient and think 'that was a nightmare' then a short while after it could be really easy and that seems to have worked out in my case.


----------



## Jennifer

I agree with Shadycat. Although I don't see what the big deal is about being put out for this procedure be it put out completely of the forget drug. Have had it done about 5 or 6 times since I was 9 years old and never had a problem. Sure there is a risk to being put out but the risks are uncommon. If you want to learn more about the risks then look here:
http://www.webmd.com/pain-management/tc/anesthesia-risks-and-complications

For me, the procedure is painful enough to require some sort of anesthesia.


----------



## CrohnsHobo

My Butt Hurts said:
			
		

> I can't figure out what people mean by "knocked out".  Does that mean completely out, or just seeming to be out?


Every time I have had one (two last year) I get in the procedure room and I am on my side. They inject whatever fantastic drug they use into the IV. Next thing I know I am in the recovery room coming out of whatever they gave me under one of those awesome warm blankets. 

I sometimes I think I can remember bits and pieces of the procedure but they are always mixed in with whatever weird dreams I also had. 

Then my parents take me out to eat a huge meal of my choice.


----------



## Cookie

CrohnsHobo said:
			
		

> Every time I have had one (two last year) I get in the procedure room and I am on my side. They inject whatever fantastic drug they use into the IV. Next thing I know I am in the recovery room coming out of whatever they gave me under one of those awesome warm blankets.
> 
> I sometimes I think I can remember bits and pieces of the procedure but they are always mixed in with whatever weird dreams I also had.
> 
> Then my parents take me out to eat a huge meal of my choice.



Sounds to me like they give you the standard sedation.  Isn't that warm blanket the best???


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

I've been under sedation before, but the last one I was conscious. It was a bit uncomfortable, but kind of cool to watch at the same time.


----------



## orchard archer

Italie, I had a Bad Colonoscopy Experience!
I did Trial Drugs and have had quite a few Colonoscopies.
Anyway, They Decided to Switch from Demerol to Fentanyl, and I pretty sure Versed.
The First time When They Switched was Horrible, I Was Flopping Like a Fish a Yelling, They Claimed it Was the Maximum Dose? ( inexperienced or liar)
Soooo, The next Time I made it a POINT to Tell Everybody Dr., Nurse, Anesthesiologist. That I Hurt Like Hell.
I bring it Up everytime since, I think 4 scopes since and I Have Not had a Problem.
I seem to fade in and out some but, mostly it is over before I know it.
Hope it goes ok....


----------



## David in Seattle

peleburrows said:
			
		

> I'm from south of england too, both of mine have been under sedation.
> 
> I find the worst thing by far is the taste of the prep....


Do you mean the laxative?  I've done the Colyte thing twice, neither time did I add any of the obnoxious "flavor packets" that come with it.  Minus that, the stuff just tastes a little salty, a bit like some kind of odd broth.  Not really unpleasant.  I recall having to drink a bunch of contrast medium for a CT, it was also flavored, the whole time I kept thinking "how f'ing bad could this stuff taste on its own that adding this "flavor" IMPROVES it?"  Don't know what it's like in the UK, but here in the US, people are so used to swilling great pails of hyper-sweetened soda pop all day long, that if it doesn't taste like something that would bring down a room full of diabetics at 50 paces, they just can't tolerate it :eek2: 

As to the sedation, they used a combination of the benzodiazapine Versed and the ultra short acting opioid Fentanyl.  What surprised me most was I had no discomfort AFTER the procedure, neither immediately nor the next day, as one might expect after having your colon inflated like the Hindenburg and probed with a bit of plumber's kit.  Part of me wondered if they actually did the procedure.  That would be the paranoid part...


----------



## blah161

Hi! I'm from Ireland. I was sedated, but I went completely asleep and didn't feel anything so I might as well have been knocked out. Apparently I was distressed at one point so they gave me more drugs. I just remember being really annoyed when it was over and my mum kept poking me to try and get me to wake up because I had to leave the hospital!


----------



## katiesue1506

I always get put out with Versed, Fentanyl and Phenergan


----------



## MikeinBklyn

I don't know what they use but off to sleep I go.  I've been out for colonoscopy, endoscopy and abscess/seton surgery.

Best sleep you can get.


----------



## Lisa

I've had too many colonoscopies to count (since I was @7!).....no idea what was used when I was a child, but as a young adult, it was valium and demerol.....I was kind of awake and got to watch...kind of cool.....

The Dr/hosp I go to now uses 'NORA' - non-operating room anesthesia.......demerol and propofol - as soon as the demerol goes in I start feeling loopy/tired- the propofol and I'm OUT until I wake up in recovery...they also don't leave the same amount of air as my previous Dr.......

My Dr does also usually take LOTS of biopsies due to how long I have had this disease (30 yrs plus).......keeping an eye out for cancer etc.....


----------



## krs2

I have had 4 procedures so far and they tell me each time it's "Twilight Sedation".  Basically you fall asleep, don't feel pain and don't remember anything.  All I remember is them telling me they're injecting the medicine, and then I wake up en route to the recovery room/in the recovery room.  I'm in the US btw

I think GA is very rare for a colonoscopy.  As far as I know, general anesthesia requires a breathing tube, so if you don't get intubated or at the very least a full breathing mask, I don't think you're getting GA


----------



## 5 iron

knocked out USA,they gave me the date rape drug,i think thats what the nurse told me i don,t remember much.


----------



## merrywidow

i had sedation when i had a bowel. but with a stoma i have nothing.  no pain. as a stoma has no feelings, poor thing, is soulless.


----------



## Mayflower537

I live in the US and my GI's nurse-anesthesiologist used propofol to put me to sleep (stuff Michael Jackson used!).  I didn't feel anything.  Just woke up, was groggy for maybe 5 minutes, and then well enough to leave with my hubby in about 15.  I usually get nauseous from other types of anesthesia as well, so this was so much nicer and different, esp without the extended period of grogginess.  But I think all GIs use different things, b/c my mom and dad had theirs and they were in that "twilight" state.  And both were pretty much out of it for the rest of the day.


----------



## NatalieMT

I live in the UK. I have had 2 colonoscopies under GA, I was inpatient and deemed 'too unwell' to go through the procedure under just sedation. I have also had 1 colonoscopy although much later on just under sedation, although ha I was very much awake and remember the whole thing even now. The medication obviously didn't have a lot of effect on me!


----------



## Chikiee

I live in Canada and I've only went through one colonoscopy.  They had an IV in my hand and thats how the drug was given to me.  I fell right asleep and when I woke up the doctor was still in the process.  It was a little uncomfortable because I could feel the scope still in but it wasn't painful.  When they brought me to the recovery room I felt gasy but other then that fine.  I went to the bathroom and released what gas I could and then I felt great.  I felt like I hadn't even been through a procedure.


----------



## fateful_one

*Twilight sleep, woke up during once...*

I am in the USA - Illinois.  I have had 3 or 4 without issue.  I always get the Twilight Sleep.  It feels like general anethesia becasue I go right to sleep and don't feel/remember a thing.  

However, I have woken up during them in the past.  The first time the knocked me out before I could say anything.  It didn't hurt or anything either.  The second time I woke up and decided to stay awake and watch!  It was really cool!!  For my next one my doc said they can knock me out at the very beginning (the icky uncomfortable part I am told) and at the very end (also icky).  That way I can watch him take the biopsy's and such


----------



## acg101

I had many colonoscopies some sedation and in the past 5 years totally under. I kind of liked watching the probe but it made me woozy for two days. my gi is using propofol which knocks you out and there are no lingering effects. Trust you gi. Make sure you tell them ALL the meds you are taking,


----------



## Journey

Some people, especially physicians, get no sedation or pain med AT ALL.
They want to go back to work right after the procedure so they refuse
all sedation or anesthesia. 

Some do mild sedation and stay away and some do completely knocked
out.

Katie Couric's colleague has a live colonoscopy done on TV a couple months
ago. He was awake and smiling watching the screen - mild sedative I think.


----------



## acg101

*SEdation*

As most of us here have some sort of IBD, (where the I stands for inflammatory) I would not want even to imagine doing it with no sedation or anesthesia at all. 
The most common sedation is a combination of Demerol and Diazepam, which stays in the system for some time after its administration.
As far as for the anesthesia, many GI practices are using Propofol, is a short acting med which metabolized by the body and exits the body very fast.
My quick suggestion is to be as informed as you can be, and ask as many questions a you deem appropriate in order to make your own decision. 
You can ask the GI to use a pediatric scope which is ½ the size of an adult scope.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Propofol


----------



## btpingrey

I'm in the US and had mine done under sedation.  From what I understand, this is the most common method of anesthesia for a colonscopy in the US...it is a cocktail of Versed and Demerol (usually).


----------



## Italie

Thanks everyone for your replies.  They really have helped.  I'm going in to hospital tomorrow and have to take my prep there because I'm diabetic so will be having 'it' done on Wednesday.

Reading your replies have really eased my nerves and now I'm only mildly terrified.  I guess I just have to get on and do it and trust that they know what they are doing!  I really appreciate so many of you replying!

Gibby - I am in Scotland and when I was told I needed another colonoscopy I burst into tears as a result of the nightmare that was the last time.  I refused to do it under sedation and they then said "well, we'll just need to do it under a general" (after A LOT of to-ing and fro-ing).  They really dont want to do it under General but cant see another way - I'd get too distressed otherwise.

Typical thing is - I'm going because for the past year every time I've gone to the toilet I've bled and, in the past 2 days, IT'S STOPPED!!!  What's the bet I go through this and there's no inflammation at the moment. Sigh! I'm sure my body has some sort of conspiracy against me.

Thanks again - I'll come back and let you know how I get on.  Remember me in your prayers!

xxx


----------



## whysoserious

How did everything go Italie?


----------



## Italie

Hi there

Well, I went in on the Tuesday morning, took the prep, got put on a drip (insulin and glucose) and starved myself until 8am on the Wednesday and then the anaesthetist came round to 'chat'.  By this time I was a nervous wreck and he showed some concern over anaesthetic I'd received as a 5 year old so when my surgeon came round, and again said he'd never done one before, I broke down.  I was terrified.  My surgeon was so good about it all and said that if it was going to distress me this much then they wouldnt take the risk.  He has said he'll speak to his Colorectal colleagues and see if they can get me a CT Colonography.  His words were "this is medicine, there's always an alternative...".  He says it's not cancer and possibly not even crohns so it's not technically 'urgent'.  To be honest, I'd gone to the toilet twice even with the prep so I dont think they'd have been able to see too much anyway.  Dont know why that didnt work.

I spent the rest of the day kicking myself for being so emotional about it all and wishing I'd just got it over and done with.  Now I'm back on a waiting list somewhere after missing 3 days at work!!

xx


----------



## Guest555

I had a sedative called pethadine.


----------



## acg101

@Italie, I hope all is well and you are feeling relaxed. you reaction is normal so dont feel bad


----------



## Mark33180

I know that everytime i had mine they game me something to not remember anything so to be honest i don't know what i was, general or full sedation.  I just remember going in and waking up, Thats it.


----------



## girn

I am in the US.  I am an RN in the GI Lab.  Unless you have a compelling, documented reason for having general anesthesia (many comorbidities that actually make general safer, unable to sedate with conscious sedation previously, take numerous pain/psych meds, young child, etc.) your insurance probably will deny payment for general anesthesia due to the added cost of the anesthesia.  And very rarely is it actually general anesthesia they use; it is monitored anesthesia care (MAC)...where they use propofol, which MJ was given when he died.  

With conscious sedation (we use Versed-midazolam and fentanyl; which around here is much more common than demerol or diazepam-Valium), you are NOT "knocked out", despite what most people think.  Just as the title implies, you are indeed conscious.  The vast majority of people get quite sleepy.  Some people talk jibberish, and some people scream/cuss at us.  You can indeed feel things.  However, the Versed has an amnesic property to it, so most people will not remember a thing and think they were "knocked out".  We often have to do position changes with people or ask them questions.  Much easier to do when you aren't inubated and paralyzed.  The point of conscious sedation is NOT to knock people out; if we've done that, then we have a problem.  If you wake up during the procedure, it is not a big deal, as long as you aren't uncomfortable.  

I also have Crohns myself, and have had three colonoscopies.  My last one I did without any sedation whatsoever.  It was not that bad.  I'd take a few minutes of minor discomfort over being incapacitated for the rest of the day anytime.


----------



## Mountaingem

Misty-Eyed said:


> Yeah I agree with Astra. I had bad experiences when I was younger when they took longer than expected and I remember the sedation wearing off and screaming in pain. So needless to say I was terrified of them and luckily didn't have to have one for a good few years.
> 
> When I eventually did, I was so nervous. The sedation was so amazing though. I felt like I was on cloud 9 and wanted to stay in there all day.
> 
> I second Misty's experience, since my small bowel is narrowed and scarred, it's just WAY too painful for me to have sedation alone.
> 
> My doc also does a pathological study because he found Stage 1 colon cancer, where he takes 50+ biopsies-sounds painful but isn't under general. When I wake up I feel fine, but they keep me overnight.
> 
> Best wishes!


----------



## Busy

I had a gastroscopy then a colonoscopy one after the other under sedation and I'm in the UK.


----------



## RollinontheRvr

*I've had two...*

The first time I went in I was freaked out and nervous as hell.  The second one wasn't near as bad for me.  Doing the prep kinda sucks but it has to be done right?  My GI uses Versed, I don't know if it is a cocktail or not as she just talks about using versed.  I know when I wake up finally, that I am in stupid land for the next 5 - 8 hours.  Last time I had a scope she said she had to dope me up extra cuz I wouldn't shut up.  :yfaint:


----------



## irony

First one ever was under mild sedation.  It was screaming agony.

Next one they doped me up a bit better - still high discomfort

3rd - well, I was so sick in the hospital that I don't remember the colonscopy.  none of t.

Last one I had fentanyl and versed... don't remember much at all


----------



## Dallies

Meg had her colonoscopy and endoscopy done at the same time under general anaestetic - a few days before her 16th birthday. (UK)


----------



## YogaGirl

I live in the U.S. and was totally knocked out by propofol.  I actually had to have the procedure two days in a row (don't ask), and they knocked me out with propofol both days.  What a drug.  Oh man.  I am actually anti-medication, never use illegal drugs, and try to stay away from prescriptions as much as possible, but this drug made me feel fabulous.  I can see why Michael Jackson liked it.  It put me into the most wonderful, peaceful relaxation.  The docs said, "You will be asleep soon," and the next thing I knew the procedure was over and my husband was at my side laughing because I had said that I had been at Disney World talking to Mickey Mouse as soon as I came out of it (I have no recollection of saying this).  Too bad it is so dangerous.  I could go back for more of these colonoscopies.


----------



## Scifimom

I am in Greece the are Supposed to give you a mild sedation for a colonoscopy but both times I had it it did NOTHING. Last time (two weeks ago) They gave me the full dose of pethedine and the sedation on top and still I was wide awake and feeling everything, even the biopsy samples get out of my bowel. And the aftewards were HELL to. I kept puking stomach fluids and feeling dizzy for more than an hour. For my next colonoscopy I am going to ask for no sedation. I am in pain anyway whatelse can happen?

Scifimom
PS in Greece they dont do colonoscopies under general anaesthesia not even to small children, I asked my doctor this time.


----------



## Entchen

YogaGirl said:


> I could go back for more of these colonoscopies.


Thanks for a great laugh! I can't believe you made a tale about two colonoscopies in a row sound so darn good!


----------



## nowitzkiwebb

Italie said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wondering how many of you have their colonoscopies under general anesthetic and how many under sedation.  Also, which country are you in? - General seems to be commom in US but not UK from what I've seen.
> 
> Thanks very much.
> 
> Italie
> x


Hi Italie

I have had 2 colonoscopies both under general anth.  i live in Australia and they are all done that way over here.  I just go to sleep then wake up as if nothings happened.


----------



## Shannon

Yep, I had gen an for a colonoscopy/endoscopy w/ biopsy. They do that for pediatrics.


----------



## seaofdreams

I was put under general too which is great because I was terrified of feeling or remembering it.


----------



## treehugger

Both of my colonoscopies I've had the general anesthetic (I assume it was that as both had an anesthetist at them)
The first one I recall waking up partially during the procedure. I recall I pain in my butt and the nurse saying 'everything is fine Miss Williamson, go back to sleep' and then waking up later. lol
I live in Australia.


----------



## vonfunk

I've always been conscious, but under sedation every time.  They just never gave me enough to knock me out.  I remember everything.


----------



## Rossy

Never been knocked out but of the 3 colonoscopies i've had i reckon i've been sedated to a different degree.
First time, when i got my diagnosis there and then, i was pretty much out of it, but still consious. 2nd time I was able to follow the procedure through and watch it all on the monitor. 3rd time was awful but then it was carried out when i wasn't well and they didn't get the scope very far at all!!

Had an endoscopy once and was asked if i wanted to be sedated, to which I, very mistakingly, said no, boy was that a mistake:mad2:


----------



## treehugger

That's the one down the throat hey?

I was under general for that, but worked myself up in such a tizz at the start! hehe I was bawling, wouldn't hold that thing in my mouth so they could stick the tube through lol. I'm an awful patient!


----------



## vonfunk

When I went for the scope down the throat it was terrible.  I had no issue with swallowing the camera.  It was the throat numbing spray they gave me, it was the worst tassting thing in the world.


----------



## Lucy

Under sedation. Never remember a thing, never even know it happened. Come home and sleep like a baby afterwards. The prep is what I just cannot hardly tolerate. It's all I can do to drink half that stuff, and lucky for me that has worked so far. Good Luck


----------



## tmgread

I'm in the US and I had sedation, but it felt like I was knocked out since I don't remember a thing.


----------



## Persian

I was told that they would give me something to sedate me but I would be conscious throughout my colonoscopy. I was so tired that morning from fasting for the procedure that I passed out when they wheeled me into the examination room and woke up long after it was done


----------



## MysteryLocket

I'm not sure which term is what. But I was completely knocked out for both of them that i had (2007 + 2010) . I spazed out on the last one when they told me i was gonna be awake, and i was like "WHAT!??! YOU PUT THE LIQUID ENEMA CAP THINGY UP MY ANUS AND THAT WAS HORRID!! YOUR GONNA STICK WHAT WERE!?!? WHILE I'M AWAKE!!!??? ARE YOU CRAZY!?!?!?" then when i got down to the room the Gi doc was like "what are you talking about?" and i explained what the nurse told me, and he was like "uh, no... i don't know what she was talking about, but we wouldn't even try to put you through that."
He couldn't even get past the smaller intestines because it was so inflammed but he took biospies of the uclers he saw that were in "patches", and then i woke up with my butt burning and they informed me the fistula's were still there in my colon but weren't too bad. (had those back in 2007). and i was like "my buttt!!! it burrrrns!!! me needs mah cream!!! NOWWWS!" and i waited for almost 6 hours to get my cream. and finally i could find releif and i wasn't scared to go poo - as long as i had my cream with me. lol

Oh, and when they were waking me up, it was much like what they have in films where you hear a word, you come to, open your eyes , everything is blurry. then your out again. next thing you know your repeating this process over and over until finally you are awake.. lol.. I did this and the more i woke up the more i was despritly trying to stay awake for them. but it was about a 45 min proccess (as they said) lol


----------



## Momof2EW

Tami said:


> I've only had one colonoscopy, and didn't even think to ask what they used!  But, it was a horrific experience.  I felt like I was in a dreamlike state, paralyzed, but in excruciating pain.  I kept trying to call out, but couldn't.  I'm guessing this was sedation?  Gotta do something different next time.
> 
> I'm in the US...was done in Birmingham, AL.
> 
> Tami


Hi Tami! 
I'm also in Birmingham, AL. How weird is that?! Most people here on this site are from out of country or nowhere near Alabama! ha. I'm sorry your experience was horrific for you. What hospital did you have yours done at? If you dont mind me asking. I had mine done under full sadation(sp) ... was completly knocked out. Only because they normally dont do that but I recommended it and they allowed it. I couldnt imagine being semi-awake and doing it.

I'm Elise btw, nice to meet you!


----------



## Momof2EW

MysteryLocket said:


> I'm not sure which term is what. But I was completely knocked out for both of them that i had (2007 + 2010) . I spazed out on the last one when they told me i was gonna be awake, and i was like "WHAT!??! YOU PUT THE LIQUID ENEMA CAP THINGY UP MY ANUS AND THAT WAS HORRID!! YOUR GONNA STICK WHAT WERE!?!? WHILE I'M AWAKE!!!??? ARE YOU CRAZY!?!?!?" then when i got down to the room the Gi doc was like "what are you talking about?" and i explained what the nurse told me, and he was like "uh, no... i don't know what she was talking about, but we wouldn't even try to put you through that."
> He couldn't even get past the smaller intestines because it was so inflammed but he took biospies of the uclers he saw that were in "patches", and then i woke up with my butt burning and they informed me the fistula's were still there in my colon but weren't too bad. (had those back in 2007). and i was like "my buttt!!! it burrrrns!!! me needs mah cream!!! NOWWWS!" and i waited for almost 6 hours to get my cream. and finally i could find releif and i wasn't scared to go poo - as long as i had my cream with me. lol
> 
> Oh, and when they were waking me up, it was much like what they have in films where you hear a word, you come to, open your eyes , everything is blurry. then your out again. next thing you know your repeating this process over and over until finally you are awake.. lol.. I did this and the more i woke up the more i was despritly trying to stay awake for them. but it was about a 45 min proccess (as they said) lol




SOunds exactly like what I had to go through!! Horrible! Non the less how long it took me to become awake afterwards and know what was going on! But, I was def glad that they knocked me out for the procedure  

:stinks:


----------



## ChaoticKylee

I live in Ontario, Canada and I had a colonoscopy/gastroscopy under sedation. I was completely under for about an hour. The best sleep I've had in years!


----------



## Nica

I have had a couple of different kinds of sedation, not sure what they used though. First two times it was a more intense knock out (granted I woke up during one of them to the doc saying "you are not supposed to be awake, they gave me more stuff in my iv and I remember little else) it seems like the more recent colonoscopies I am not as groggy coming out of it, once I wake up I am up and ready to go type thing. The first ones I was pretty sleepy for a few hours afterwards.


----------



## georgiegirl

I'm in Australia and was under "twilight sedation". I dunno what they call twilight, but I was totally out of it!!! Don't remember a thing, and am very glad of that! Woke up about 20mins after they finished with no recollection of anything after the "count backwards from 10" thing. And I thought it wouldn't work...!


----------



## StarGirrrrl

In the UK it is twilight sedation (+ pain relief) unless under extreme circumstances then you are knocked out.


----------



## Rebecca85

Thought I'd replied, but I guess not! 'twilight' sedation for me, plus pain relief, not that it did anything. I was told that even if I were slightly awake, I wouldn't remember it after. I can still remember every last detail. I even remember the nurse giving me instructions for taking Pentasa, saying 'better write that down, you won't remember it later' lol. It wasn't really that bad, it hurt going round the corners and the biopsies feel weird, you don't feel the snip but you do feel a tug. 

And I don't mean to panic anyone who hasn't yet had a colonoscopy- it runs in my family, they tried to knock my mum out for a d and c (after a miscarriage), they left her on a bed for it to take effect, and after a while she got up and went to find a nurse because she thought she'd been forgotten about. They said the amount of stuff she'd had she should have been out like a light, not walking around! My brother is the same- as a baby he wouldn't sleep and just screamed constantly, so they gave him some valium which had no effect.


----------



## kayvank

I live in the US; Florida....When i had mine done they gave me Propofol...


----------



## Jenny06xx

I had mine done in October and I had to have 3 times the amount of sedatives which was pethedine plus buscopan iv and sorry to say but it was agony I was crying and telling him to stop and trying to pull the scope out! I remember every bit of it .
I never want one again !! Unless I'm knocked right out!!!


----------



## rctriplefresh5

Italie said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for all your replies.  My colonoscopy is on the 26th April and I'm getting general anaesthetic after a horiffic experience under 'sedation'.
> 
> Anyway, I didn't think they did it under general because it was too risky and now I'm terrified.  My consultant says he is happy to do it under general as it doesnt make any difference to him BUT he's not had to do one before!! - he says the only increased risk is due to the anaesthetic, not the procedure.  He did my last colonoscopy about 5 years ago so he has been there for a while but hasn't had anyone that couldnt tolerate it under sedation.
> 
> I thought that the US did it regularly under general and thought I'd feel a bit happier with it if I knew someone who had it done a few times and had no problems.
> 
> I just dont know what to do - I know it needs done but I feel like just not turning up at all.
> 
> xx


When I had my colonoscopy I researched all the options. i wanted to be fully awake, and have NO sedation at all for  the procedure. Apparently, all the Gi doctors lie to rush the exam, and that's why they insist o nsedation, so i had no choice. I then researched  the types of  sedation, and  insisted, on nothing other than propofol. do not elt them use versed/dyptrophan on you.

both are bad. i used propofol and was knocked out form y uppergi/ colonoscopy. I still wish i had it undsedated, as  i haventfelt the same since. Ive felt it very hard to return to my previous bodyweight :sorry:


----------



## CDDad

I wouldn't think of doing an EGD or colonoscopy without being completely out.  I've done them both awake many years ago and it is not fun.  My current doc only does them with me knocked out.  Always put yourself first and do it right.


----------



## crazycanuck

Had 2 colonoscopies so far an both times right right out. Woke up like 3 hours after my second one. One hell of a sleep that was. Apparently told docs to go away when I opened my eyes an hour afterwards haha.


----------



## partlycloudy

I was given Versed and whatever else. Nothing else mattered except that wonderful, amazing, beautiful, joyous, delicious Versed. It's a good thing I'm not mega rich with a corrupt doc on my payroll. 

My aunt gave me a tip prior to my procedure. She said if you feel ANY discomfort, if you feel ANYTHING AT ALL, to start moaning and they'll hit you with the drugs again. So, despite not supposing to be able to remember anything, I do remember waking up and feeling something so I began to moan. The doc said he'd been injecting air then mumbled something to the nurse and I was gone again. I woke up again later (or earlier?) and watched the screen for awhile.

No pain during or after the procedure and I popped awake ready to eat and had a good laugh at all the other post-surgery patients discussing what they were going to eat. 

I did doze off and on during the ride home because I kept waking up to my husband cussing at other drivers. It seemed to take daysss to get home, but I had a belly full of the best french fries I'd ever had so I didn't care.


----------



## xixo

in my first colonoscopy i was given general anesthetic.. woke up and jump off the "bed" which made all the nurses mad.. but i wanted to leave! (i was really hungry.. lolol)
the last one was yesterday without any sedation.. and it was ok because i could see everything and i like what i saw! eheh 

(portugal)


----------



## Grumbly-Guts

I live in Canada and have had both sedation and GA.  Sedation doesn't usually work and in Newfoundland, where I live, we have stricter rules on sedation dose limits, so what I had in Alberta for sedation worked perfectly fine, in Newfoundland I do not find it affective at all!!  So while here my GI and I decided it is in my best interests to have GA.  Which I am so used to I wake up and run for a smoke, drives nurses wild but I am dressed within 5mins of waking, plus i HATE hospitals (too much time in them) so I am outta there ASAP!


----------



## Nytefyre

For my last colonoscopy, I was given Propofol.  I dozed off with Michael Jackson on my mind...


----------



## Lydia

I get sedated. I get valium and demoral. I like the way it feels and I dont care that there is a camera up my ass.


----------



## AbdoAlien

I live in Eastern Canada...I was under conscious sedation for my colonoscopy...and believe me wish I was under GA...supposedly had 3x the dose for meds, but I remember everything and I dropped quite a few "f" bombs as well....not fun...I told my GI next next time I better be knocked out....even the "Twilight Sedation" sounds better.. and for my Endoscope, I fought it the whole time (i remember all of that too) and I had 3 nurses laying on top of me to hold me down....kinda embarrassing!!!Not to mention I work at that facility


----------



## taff564

Hello Italie, I have had colonoscopies in the UK under mild sedation. I now live in Germany where it is done under general anaesthetic. I much prefer the latter!!! I have had problems with the clean prep they give you as I can't stand the taste. But the last time I had a colonoscopy they gave me a little bottle of something, I can't remember what it was called, It tasted like fizzy pop and it was brilliant.


----------



## Rob.G

I'm in the UK and had mine just under sedation, one to check my rectal stump and the other through my Stoma, neither hurt, just felt a bit odd, was cool watching it on the screen.


----------



## STLGirl

general anesthetic  and from the USA


----------



## darrae

i had conscience sedation no problems i have had several 
from Canada eh


----------



## Dexky

My son had one Wednesday.  They start with laughing gas, then use propofol so he remembers nothing except his last giggle.  He honestly thinks it's fun....except the prep obviously.  In the US.


----------



## spcwife23

my first time was in 2005 and i was wide awake looking at whats going on.. it wasnt bad at all, only embarrassing since the doctor doing it was really good looking... then i had one jan 19 and  i was given twilight sadation.. with that i remember going in the room, they talking to me and thats all she wrote..


----------



## butafli

HI,

I live in NZ and have had a few colonoscopies. I actually have one next Wednesday. I had my 1st two with sedation but the last two I have had with a general because the sedation just isn't enough for me and it was so painful. Trust me, doing it with a general is far better!!!! And the doc has an anaethetist so he doesn't do that side of it at all. You will be fine. It's better I think to be knocked out and not have to feel a thing. I would be freaking out if I wasn't having a general next week.
I haven't had one in 5 years either. Are you having a flare up again? Or is this a standard check up?

Kirsty


----------



## tummygirl

Mine is tomorrow. I start prep in 10 minutes 

I'm in Eastern Canada and I asked if I could be put out completely, under anesthesia; and the nurse practitioner told me that the hospital does not have O.R. time for colonoscopies. So, as I understand it, it will only be sedation. I'll find out tomorrow I guess. 

I'm so scared!


----------



## butafli

You will be ok. Have you had one before? Good luck with the prep too. I find it takes about an hour or so to kick in then it's quite furious for about 2-3 hours then it all stops so you can sleep. Then the following one is not as bad.

I'll be thinking of you, let me know how you get on. I'm getting pretty nervous but mainly about the results not the procedure. We can handle that!!! We're tough!! Just another thing we have to do.

They will sedate you very heavily and most people can't remember much just from the low sedation. You could ask them to give you more of what they have got on board. I've done that too and it works. 

I look forward to hearing form you on the other side of it all. I'll let you know how I get on too. eeeeeek


----------



## chris scoffham

im also in england, i had sedation, which was 2mg midazolam and 25mg of pethidine


----------



## moogie

I'm surprised that most people go under for their colonoscopy. I had two myself and both times they just drugged me enough to make me fell ga ga. I can watch on the tv and see what my doctor does but I do not feel a thing at all.

I rather enjoy watching my colon in HD. I go in at 8 and at 10 I'm outside shopping. Way cool.

The stuff you have to drink now that is another story!


----------



## tummygirl

Thanks to the previous posters for their positive words. 

I am such a wimp. Just putting on the Johnny Shirt was enough to make me want to run out of there. I was crying when the nurse asked me how I was doing. And I was crying with the Dr. before the procedure. I'm pretty sure during the procedure, I felt it, and it hurt, and I was crying or moaning or something.... sort of like the abdominal pain that I get and makes me moan when I feel sick... but I don't remember now. I might be imagining that's what happened. It's so foggy.

I'm still emotional. I'm wondering if it's from the sedation? I guess I'm technically still 'impaired' right now...


----------



## Christie

Hi Im in England had 7 colonoscopys they started off with sedation but last two have been general


----------



## Sonic

I just had one last week.  They gave me Versed and Propofol.  He had to give me twice as much Propofol as normal because of pain, but the pain wasn't that bad.  I just made sure to let him know when it started to hurt.  I would say, "That hurts."  And he'd stop and then when it would hurt again I'd say it again.  It never really hurt THAT BAD.  I was just very vocal.  The procedure went really fast, and I remember thinking afterward that it wasn't that bad at all.  I will be less nervous when I do it again.


----------



## hawkeye

When I had mine last month, they gave me Valium by injection.


----------



## co2

Knocked out every time. In fact last time my girlfriend took me to our local mall to eat afterwards and I bought a bunch of clothes. I found them the next day and didn't know where they came from. Evidently I went shopping while still goofy on the stuff.


----------



## bangarang

Take one every year always under anesthesia, thankfully.


----------



## DanM

My annual Muppetoscopy is done with sleepy time meds. The only exception was last fall when they had to redo the test due to anatomy problems. They put me under general and used a pediatric scope to get the job done. 

I don't even want to guess how many butts those cameras have been up.


----------



## David

I've added a proper poll to this thread, so vote away.

I was personally fully sedated for my colonoscopy.


----------



## juicy24

They decided to put me under general because I was awake and it really started to be painful, now I get to take a nice nap


----------



## Sha0913

United States and with all of my coloscopies which is atleast 7,  have always been fully sedated.


----------



## Catherina

generally in Greece they use a light rouse (forget drug), previous two times they did not give me anything (due to neurological problem).  It really sounds worse than it is and you don't need anybody driving you back home afterwards.


----------



## guest837

yes, i was completely asleep. and thank god for that - because i had a bowel perforation during the colonoscopy. can't imagine the pain of going through that awake!!


----------



## butterfly

I cant answer this because I have had two...and one was under general, and one wasnt! US - 10 years apart


----------



## itsMeFred

moogie said:


> I'm surprised that most people go under for their colonoscopy. I had two myself and both times they just drugged me enough to make me fell ga ga. I can watch on the tv and see what my doctor does but I do not feel a thing at all.
> 
> I rather enjoy watching my colon in HD. I go in at 8 and at 10 I'm outside shopping. Way cool.
> 
> The stuff you have to drink now that is another story!


That's pretty much my thought. 
They said I had an amnesia med, but so far as I know, I remember everything.  I'm glad I was conscious, too.  I could see what my doc was looking at and ask questions as he was going...


----------



## butterfly

I personally like the amnesia more than the non amnensia one. Waking up and feeling something proding my intestines and watching it happen at the age of 9 was a little traumatizing to me, it felt SO weird!


----------



## closedingirl

I had my two under twilight sleep. It knocked me out but it doesn't do that to everyone. I'm just lucky.


----------



## Tanachild

They knocked me out with mine and I'm glad they did. Afterwards, I couldn't even sit on the pot and was falling off. My mom had to keep me sitting on the pot and not falling off.


----------



## nannajcraw

i have always been totally asleep woke up and always say when r we going to get started lol never knew it was done and never had any bad expeirences like the drugs for the "knock out procedure lol"


----------



## Karissa

My first two, I was put under. My third, I was sedated. Under sedation, I still fell asleep so I don't really remember it.


----------



## KWud

My first colonoscopy was without sedation and was uncomfortable but bearable. My second I had today along with an endoscopy (down the throat). Endoscopy 1st then colonoscopy straight after. It was brutal!!! Dr reluctantly gave me a very mild dose of sedation (he prefers not to use it) which did nothing to help me. I felt and can remember everything! The pain was awful this time with the colonoscopy and the Dr withdraw the scope and didn't complete the investigation. He stated "he was not ruining his reputation with this" - what? I now have to go through all this again and I am gutted!!!  Needless to say I am formally complaining about him!


----------



## Gems867

Sedated with Demerol and Versed (or something like that) great combo LOL makes most people sleepy though. For me I take a quick 15 minute nap during the procedure and wake up hyper and ready for lunch and shopping LOL


----------



## kit6876

When I had my first one when I was a teenager I was under but I remember waking up during the procedure in SO MUCH PAIN!!! All I could do was cry and try to tell them I was awake...

Luckily the second time around last year I did not wake up! *phew*

Pam


----------



## shnjmsn

I'm in the UK. Crohns for 20 years and probably had on average one a year since dx. Pethedine, Buscopan and sedative. Most times, I'm fully awake and aware of everything, watching it on the screen and remember everything ! Guess the drugs don't work so well on me. 

Uncomfortable, but only painful the last time when the crohn's was in full flare up before the op. Painful going round the corners, and biopsies were like a mild tugging sensation, slightly painful but not too bad. normally 30 mins in recovery with a cuppa I'm rearing to get out and eat. ( Except the last time when I couldn't eat ! )


----------



## Starlight

Call me a wimp..but I would downright REFUSE to do a colonoscope or EGD's without sedation. I had a bad experience with my second scope, I wasnt diagnosed yet,  was 11( or 12? ) years old at the time, and woke up in the middle of it. Not surprising since the had the hardest time putting me to sleep. I have a high drug tolerance, it always takes a lot to knock me out. A one point, the lady that was giving me the medicine asked the doctor what else she can try. She kept asking if I was feeling sleepy, and I didn't even know the had already started to Inject the medicine! Lol finally I fell asleep. I don't know what they were trying/using, but after all that medicine, I still woke up and I remember screaming and kicking my legs trying t get up. The knocked me out fairly quickly again( though at the time it seemed like an eternity)

Ever since then I get really nervous about waking up. I always tell the doctor that I have a high drug tolerance and it takes a lot to knock me out and I'm afraid to wake up during the middle. I havnt had any more problems with waking up. I've had probably 7-8 colonoscopes and 8 EGD's. The EGD's they did at the same time as the colonoscope, only once. Went in to jus get an EGD done because I was having a lot of problems at the time. Every single one of the i have been sedated.

My last two scopes they used propofol and I have to say I LOVE that stuff. It puts me out quick, I don't remember a thing, and you wake up quick. It took a lot to keep me out, even the anesthesiologist(sp?) was even shocked on how much I took. Lol

Sorry for my rambling, but long story short. Guess, yes. Was sedated for all of them, and That's the only way I will do them. If they ever say the won't sedate, I'm outta there!  I hurt enough as it is down there already, dont care of even attempt to go through that awake!


----------



## Daveke1991

Italie said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wondering how many of you have their colonoscopies under general anesthetic and how many under sedation.  Also, which country are you in? - General seems to be commom in US but not UK from what I've seen.
> 
> Thanks very much.
> 
> Italie
> x


Hi, 
I am form Belgium and i had a colonoscopi under general anesthetic.
Although i woke up during the colonoscopi


----------



## Daveke1991

Everytime i woke up i used to say some hilarious things due to the drugs they gave me. I don't remember saying those things but poeple who where with me used to tell everything i said. hilarious lol


----------



## Richard414

Had the procedure many times prior to total colectomy.  The last 5-6 times I did with no sedation, and it was easy.  Could watch the monitor and not have amnesia later.


----------



## shazz

Hi I am in the UK. Had my first one in April this year and it was horrible. Nothing they tried on me worked and I was awake and screaming the whole time. I was in full flare and the bloody doc just kept shoving the scope up and around and telling me it doesnt hurt. If I had been feeling up to it i would have shoved up his backside and asked him if it hurt!
Got another one next Thursday(8th Dec) Needless to say I am so scared but I need it done. Still flaring as well so no doubt it will be even more painful.
Oh well still got the lovely prep to do.


----------



## KWud

shazz said:


> Hi I am in the UK. Had my first one in April this year and it was horrible. Nothing they tried on me worked and I was awake and screaming the whole time. I was in full flare and the bloody doc just kept shoving the scope up and around and telling me it doesnt hurt. If I had been feeling up to it i would have shoved up his backside and asked him if it hurt!
> Got another one next Thursday(8th Dec) Needless to say I am so scared but I need it done. Still flaring as well so no doubt it will be even more painful.
> Oh well still got the lovely prep to do.


Oh Shazz, my last experience was the same as yours in April. It was horrendous   My first one, several years ago was a breeze. I hope next time you get a doctor with lots of experience who's sympathetic and gentle. Grrrr some doctors are s***s!!! Good luck Shazz.

Paula
x


----------



## KWalker

I've been mostly sedated for mine, except one where the doctor let me watch (although with the medicine I wasnt all there because I didnt feel a thing).

HOWEVER, if I ever felt it while it was going on, I would literally pull it out and walk out of the room. I bet the doctors have never had it shoved up their ass, they have no idea what it feels like for us.


----------



## Angrybird

Hi, I have had six colonoscopies so far and will be having my seventh in a little under the month.  The first one is the only one I don't fully remember, since then I am awake enough to watch the little tv monitor. I have a little discmofort although the last one was very painful - this might have been down to the stricture I had.  I would say the prep it the worst part of it all.


----------



## butafli

shazz said:


> Hi I am in the UK. Had my first one in April this year and it was horrible. Nothing they tried on me worked and I was awake and screaming the whole time. I was in full flare and the bloody doc just kept shoving the scope up and around and telling me it doesnt hurt. If I had been feeling up to it i would have shoved up his backside and asked him if it hurt!
> Got another one next Thursday(8th Dec) Needless to say I am so scared but I need it done. Still flaring as well so no doubt it will be even more painful.
> Oh well still got the lovely prep to do.


Hey Shazz,
My 1st one was just like your one. However from there on in I demanded to be knocked out. If you have insurance or can afford it, the doc brings in an anaesthetist and he is in charge of all that side. It is so very very worth it. My 1st time the air machine broke down halfway through and I heard the doc say "oh well we will keep going as she has done the prep. So on he went. He pushed it through and I was literally trying to get off the table. The nurses were told to hold me down and where they were pressing (on my belly) was where he had the scope. It was excruciating. I was still crying when he came to tell me the results in my room an hour later. Not surprisingly, I changes GI's. Grrrrrr. Who do these people think they are sometimes!!!!! BUT the good news is that I have NEVER experienced anything remotely like that since, and I've had quite a number. Talk to your GI so next Thursday you are knocked out. Even if it's with a different heavier sedation. Good luck. Look forward to hearing how it goes.


----------



## StarGirrrrl

Hi, in the UK we are only offered twilight sedation as the norm. However I think Shazz has good grounds to argue for full sedation. That or demand they stop the scope and be given another dose of sedative.


----------



## butafli

Yeah I was only offered it too but if your willing to pay for it then I think they can organise other options. Hope so!!!


----------



## StarGirrrrl

butafli said:


> Yeah I was only offered it too but if your willing to pay for it then I think they can organise other options. Hope so!!!


Doesn't work that way here. It's a private Hospital or an NHS Hospital where they only offer twilight. If you offered to pay to get extras in an NHS Hospital you would be met with blank looks or a laugh!


----------



## butafli

Bugger!!! That really does suck!!!Especially if your in a flare.


----------



## shazz

Thank you butafli and StarGirllll,
I am going in for my next infliximab infusion on Friday so I will ask my lovely IBD nurse. I dont see myconsultant that much cause I keep telling him how to do his job! If he was doing it properly I wouldnt feel like I had to, would I?!
I will let you know what they say, got a feeling its going to be no.
Sharon xxxxx


----------



## Bowmancrew

I am out!  And with four kids my youngers being 2 I joke that even though it is only 10-20 mins it is the best sleep I have had in 10 years!  I used to asst with sigmoidoscopies.  Thoses looked uncomfortable enough.  Not sure I would go through with it if not out.


----------



## Nerple

The only one I've had I did with no sedation or pain medication.  Wasn't bad at all.


----------



## curlywatts

I had 3 endoscopy's and 2 colonoscopy's in the last few months, both under light sedation.
I found the endoscopy most uncomfortable but I found the worst thing by far is the taste of the prep for the colonoscopy, it made me thow up.


----------



## Miss Underestimated

They say mine are done under "light sedation" and that I can stay awake and watch, or relax and go to sleep, whichever I prefer. They use IV valium and demerol. I go to sleep. I'm pretty sure that what they expect, because they also give me oxygen during the procedure.


----------



## lis16420

I had a segmoidoscopy with no sedation about a year and a half ago... NEVER AGAIN. I felt sicker than usual for about a week afterwards. I may be wimpy, but I had my last segmoidoscopy (about two months ago) under general anesthesia. No way will I ever have any -scopy without general anesthesia again. Also, I like to be completely out, not just "sedated".


----------



## CrohnsPatient

I tried a colonoscopy with just light sedation (versed I think) but I am very resistant to pain/sedation meds. They had to put me out with propofol. I'll never do one again without propofol - too painful.


----------



## KWud

Oh no, I've got to have another colonoscopy next month with a balloon dilation of my stricture. After my last colonoscopy I am terrified!!! The consultant has promised me lots of sedation so fingers crossed I don't feel or remember a thing!!!


----------



## toml99

I've had several colonoscopies, under GA.  But the nurse didn't have my IV in correctly for the first one, so I watched the beginning on the color monitor.  Fascinating.  I began talking to the doctor, and the next thing I knew I was waking up in the recovery area.  I agree with others that the prep is the worst part.


----------



## BobbyM

I was fully sedated.  Wouldn't have it any other way!  I can't believe some places don't!


----------



## tracy3808

My pediatric GI did not believe that children should be put under general anaesthetic for a colonoscopy. He said the meds he gave me would let me sleep and have no memory....he was wrong. At 11 it would take the doctor, 3 nurses and both parents to hold me down long enough to get the scope into me. 

I can still remember watching the screen as it went through my body. Then out of nowhere this huge clamp would come out and grab at the intestine and blood would pour out. VERY SCARY for a child. Now I know that it was a biopsy and magnified (there was only a tiny drop of blood, but magnified it looked horrible).

Life lesson.... if you are ever awake during colonscopy.... do not watch the screen.


----------



## Lady Organic

Hi all, maybe its been said, but colonoscopy under sedation should be prefered over general anesthetic because risks of colon perforation are higher under general anaesthetics.


----------



## fee_fi_fo_feena

I had general.  I am glad we do general here, because that's just not something I want to be awake for.  I observed a few colonoscopies in nursing school so I knew what happened but I just wouldn't want to be awake for it.


----------



## HorseLover!!

I was put under general they weren't going to at first because they were worried about me not waking up after because the last time they put under general I stopped breathing so they had to resuscitate me to get me breathing again  it was really scary when they told me that after I woke up and it definitely isn't something I would want to be awake as I had someone tell me that the sensation of the tube inside you isn't very nice.


----------



## laurabelle

had a colonoscopy this july and it was mild. i remember allll of it. i had a second one last week but they had to get biopsies further up in my intestines so my sedation was stronger. dont remember that one, just waking up. 

(from cleveland, ohio USA)


----------



## jwfoise

Mine have always been under that not-general anaesthetic, but they might as well be under general, as I never remember any of it after.  I've been told I'm quite amusing and animated at times in post-op, but I don't recall any of it.


----------



## braveheart

I did it several times.  I took the best restful naps ever during general anesthesia


----------



## Holly95

I was put under general anaesthetic for mine, and I'm apparently NOT a lightweight on the table when it comes to administering drugs, they did have to give me a heavy sedation before they gave me the general anaesthetic to stop me from getting the heck off of that table and leaving... Thanks, agoraphobia.


----------



## tracy3808

Just had another one this week and was put out for it. That defentely makes the prep for the test so much worse than the actual test.


----------



## ronroush7

I have to be put completely under or I can feel it and start moaning.

 2


----------

